# VacMaster VP112 Chamber Vacuum Sealer



## muddydogs (Sep 10, 2018)

What can you guys tell me about the VP112 sealer? There's one right now on a local classifieds for $300, looks to be an older model with dial pressure gauge instead of the newer digital display.
Can I use regular Foodsaver type bags and rolls in the camber vac?
I assume I can just use the seal function to seal one end of roll material?


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 10, 2018)

You can use the waffle like Foodsaver bags in a chamber vac. I do it all the time with my VP320


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 13, 2018)

MD, you can buy chamber sealer bags -all sizes in bulk CHEAP!!!!!


----------



## LanceR (Sep 14, 2018)

Those rolls cost about 4-5 times what chamber vacuum sealer bags cost....  Bite the bullet, buy an assortment of bags and you'll be very happy.  We use mostly quart (75%?) and gallon bags along with a very few pint bags.

We have the "old model" dial VP112 and it's been a workhorse.  The most bags we ever did with it at one shot was 150 lbs of bacon in one pound bags that were sealed two at a time as fast as the machine would cycle.  It never slowed down or complained a bit.  

And it's a lot nicer to do that kind of thing with bags that cost less than $0.05 than the overpriced and under-performing (at least for us) Foodsaver bags.  

In any case, it's worth getting some of the plastic pads sold to pad sharp bone regardless of which bags you use.  Using them over bone end goes a long way to ending failed bags.

The chamber sealer will open up other possibilities, too.  We regularly make big pots of things like stew, soup etc and bag meal size portions.  We freeze them flat on sheet pans and put them on edge in bins like file folders so can find stuff fast.  When I smoke turkeys I usual smoke 2-3 at a time and portion them.  I also buy extra turkey wings and neck, make stock, simmer it down to concentrate it an put a small bag in with the meal portions of turkey so we can have gravy with it if desired.

And a chamber machine makes it a lot easier on the wallet to portion and freeze cheeses, snack sticks and other stuff that goes in small bags.


----------



## cuebiz (Sep 14, 2018)

I have 2 of them. The older model at my business, and the newer model at home. Both are great machines.  This machine will take up to 12x14" bags! I make larger batches of soup,pulled pork, beans etc.,and freeze them.  The 12x14" bag holds about 3/4gal. of soup. I don't think you will be disappointed.

Dave


----------



## muddydogs (Sep 14, 2018)

I was wondering about using vacuum sealer bags and rolls because I have about 300 foot of the stuff in 3 different widths and a few 100 premade quart bags that I would like to use up instead of having set around the house for years.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 14, 2018)

I have the VP112S and it does a great job. I have used the regular end sealer type bags in it, using up my supply and they worked fine. I don't think it would do a very good job of sealing the ends on a roll though. I haven't tried just sealing the ends of a bag on mine, as I didn't have any rolls to use up.


----------

